# Shipping to Boston USA from BCN Spain



## pastis (Aug 19, 2008)

Hola Everyone,
Happy New Year's to you.... My wife and I are returning to Boston Mass. in the next few months from Barcelona. Could anyone provide me with any specifics in regard to shipping companies you have used? 

We will not be bringing furniture, Only cloths and books. All told approx. 2meters x 2 meters total volume. I guess we would be looking at container space of some kind. Thanks in advance! We look very forward to hearing from you. 

joseph


----------

